# Elektronikas forums >  balasts 15w lampām

## erikonkuls

Sveiki. Vai 18w balastu drīkst lietot 15w fluorescentajām lampām? Kopā nepieciešams pieslēgt 4 lampas vienā kastē. Varbūt iesakat kādu variantu?

----------


## Elfs

Man darbā koridorā tās čainas lampas deg nost ik pa pāris mēnešiem....figzin cik viņām reāli to watu, un kas tur īsti nav kārtībā.
Ieteiktu pamērīt cik tas balasts reāli ierobežo tām lampām to strāvu. 
Vēl uz ganībju dambja ir veikals Labās mantas saucas. Tur to balastu pašu kastu ir tonna dažnedažādu pa kapeikām domājams, moš tur var ko pielasīt

----------


## Obsis

Alternatīvi vari pielasīt plītiņas spirāles atgriezni virknē ar spoli, jau daži Omi tos liekos 3W apēdīs. Vai 2W rezistorus 2 gab. Ja būtu pretēja problēma, varētu paralēli kondiņu pieslēgt, tas palielinātu strāvu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jautājums tāds, kāds balasts? Esmu licis 1x40W balastu 20...18w lampai un nekādu problēmu.... ( drosele ) elektronisko ar esmu licis mazākas jaudas lampai un nav ne vainas.... galvenais lai lampu strāvas ir līdzīgas.... jo balasts ir strāvas stabilizātors.... ( dazādu garumu lampām sprieguma kritums ir atšķirīgs )

----------


## Obsis

Briljanta ideja - balasta vietā pajemt rezonanses CCFL shēmu no vītā tipa ekonomiskajās spuldzītēm. Tām 15W ir biežs skaitlis, tā ka piemeklēsi, tikai neaizmirsti pēcāk pārmērīt strāvu un nokoriģēt elementus, lai strāva ir pareiza. Skat https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonant_inverter

----------

